# MCL sprain ( mild)



## bonker (7 Feb 2011)

Been seeing the physio for an MCL strain. I'm doing the excercises and stopped running but still cycling. Physio is happy for me to cycle. At the moment its mainly commuting on a fixed. 
Anyone with experience of a similair thing or physios out there with cycling specific advice? ie is fixed a bad idea?


----------



## PK99 (7 Feb 2011)

bonker said:


> Been seeing the physio for an MCL strain. I'm doing the excercises and stopped running but still cycling. Physio is happy for me to cycle. At the moment its mainly commuting on a fixed.
> Anyone with experience of a similair thing or physios out there with cycling specific advice? ie is fixed a bad idea?



i had knee problems a while ago, PCL and MCL strains follwed by tendonitis in various bit of the knee when i tried to get back on the bike. Strict advice from Orthropod and Physio: "Easy cycling only NO HILLS! If you have to do a hill, low gear and twiddle"

IANADB: I'd have thought fixed was not a good idea. You are aimimg to exercise the joint not stress it


----------



## ventoux50 (7 Feb 2011)

I don't understand - why, when you are seeing a physio, don't you ask them their advice and take it ?

Why risk random advice from non experts ?


----------



## PK99 (7 Feb 2011)

ventoux50 said:


> I don't understand - why, when you are *seeing a physio*, don't you ask them their advice and take it ?
> 
> Why risk random advice from non experts ?



From my experience of physios, the NHS guys are interested in normal life and little more. Only when i went to a sports injury specialist was i given advice specific to me, my injury and my sport. I wish i had gone to them much sooner i might have avoided several months of painful rehab.


----------



## bonker (16 Feb 2011)

Saw the physio today and she confirmed my worst fear -- NO FIXED. Stay on the bilke but spin baby, spin.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Feb 2011)

Odd. Funny things opinions. Opionis of medics are often highly specific to an individual injury.

Last year I had MCL damage and an associated hairline fracture of the medial condyle of the femur, and as it turns out lasting nerve damage.. NHS physio, who knows me socially and understands cycling suggested riding fixed away from big hills as an appropriate way to get the muscle tone back in my leg after two months in a series of casts. Consultant said "If it hurts don't do it, if it doesn't carry on" and his senior registrar, who is a total babe and who has a Cat 1 license said "Go for it".

She did go a funny colour when I suggested I was doing the Cheam and Morden Hilly 50km, on a geared bike, two days after the cast came off. "Boys will be boys" was her only comment!


----------



## bonker (17 Feb 2011)

How did it recover?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Feb 2011)

bonker said:


> How did it recover?




It is fine for cycling. appaz you don't really need an MCL on a bike much, except when getting on or off. 

I'll never referee a rugby match again though, can't do sharp changes of direction off my right leg becuase of the nerve damage. This may improve given a year or two I'm told.


----------



## Spartak (21 Nov 2014)

Just been diagnosed with MCL , a couple of weeks rest but still able to cycle gently 8-)


----------



## chewa (21 Nov 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It is fine for cycling. appaz you don't really need an MCL on a bike much, except when getting on or off.
> 
> I'll never referee a rugby match again though, can't do sharp changes of direction off my right leg becuase of the nerve damage. This may improve given a year or two I'm told.


 
I have had some issues with MCL since twisting my knee playing tennis in the summer. It's fine on the bike (I always try to spin anyway) and only gives a twinge when getting on or off (occasionally unclipping).

Murder if one of the dogs pulls on the lead when I'm walking though!

It's almost fuly recovered now but it has taken 3 months. I've avoided fixed (and the tandem)


----------

